# Ferris 300 ZT issues



## OzCop (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, new to this particular tractor forum...used to frequent the GardenWeb forum but have not been on there for a couple of years. My 2005 Ferris, single fuel tank model, is not pulling fuel from the tank. I have heard that the pick-up hose in these models tend to deteriorate after a few years and develop holes, or break off into the tank, not allowing fuel to get to the carb. I have read where guys have replaced these pick-up tubes and cured the problem, however have not found advice on how to replace them. The tank is plastic, with no cover or entry into tank that I can find. How did they get in there to replace the pick-up? Anyone have any idea?
Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does the fuel line enter the tank from the top or bottom? I know Ariens had a similar issue on some of their older Zoom units where the fuel pickup tubes in the tank would rot off and prevent the unit from drawing fuel. On most tanks, the fuel line attaches to a fitting that is stuck through a grommet in the fuel tank wall. If you disconnect the hose, you should be able to pull the fitting out of the grommet. The pickup tube should be attached to this fitting, so you can pull it out of the tank through the hole (or you may have to fish the broken off chunk out of the tank through the filler neck). You may need to pull the grommet out to get the pickup out if its larger than the fitting. That style fitting is standard across the industry.

The bushing would look like this:







and the fitting similar to this:









Note that the small part of the grommet is inserted into a hole in the tank, and the large part of the fitting is inserted into the grommet, enlarging the grommet and locking it into the tank.

If your fuel fitting is different, follow the fuel line and snap a pic of where the fuel line enters the tank.


----------



## OzCop (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response... Yes, it is located up high on the tank and the fitting looks similar to the one you posted. I will try to pull it out and see if it is intact.
Phil O.


----------

